# failed IVF



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi Peter
Me to bother you again, as you know I had IVF in Jan which was ++ but then early mc, could this be because I was still taking a low dose of Serotax?
I am trying obvisoulsy not to be on it but all this IF stress isn't doing my panic attacks any good.
Thanks for any advise
Love Clarexx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text



Clare said:


> Hi Peter
> Me to bother you again, as you know I had IVF in Jan which was ++ but then early mc, could this be because I was still taking a low dose of Serotax?
> 
> Unlikely, this is not a known side effect. Your clinician can advise you firther on this.
> ...


----------

